# Anil Kumble crosses 600 test wickets



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 17, 2008)

Congratulations to him. Crossed 600 when he got Symonds out in the 3rd test in Perth yesterday. Let's hope he crosses that haughty australian Warne in terms of the highest number of test wickets and gets the title of the best leg-spin bowler in test history. Way to go!!! Let's target 700+!!!

Source: *content-www.cricinfo.com/ausvind/content/current/story/331542.html

*www.rediff.com/cricket/2008/jan/17kumble.htm


----------



## nvidia (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats Anil*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12a.gif
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42a.gif


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 17, 2008)

as always jumbo did it again!!
go kumble go!!


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Jan 17, 2008)

And here I thought *digitized* is gonna give us PARTY for that.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 17, 2008)

WOW! Thats really awesome news 
congrats anil


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 17, 2008)

Jumbo Rules.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif


----------



## fun2sh (Jan 17, 2008)

congo kumble


----------



## kpmsivachand (Jan 17, 2008)

Third Man Getting 600+


----------



## New (Jan 17, 2008)

First of all thanks for the special news..
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gifCongrats Anil Kumble.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif U have done it.


----------



## debsuvra (Jan 17, 2008)

Actually, he is now 601


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 17, 2008)

Brave_Hunt said:


> And here I thought *digitized* is gonna give us PARTY for that.


 And I thought you were going to assist me in that party financially as you posted here.


----------



## ico (Jan 17, 2008)

Congratulations Kumble.......
And I pray that you overtake Shane Warne too.........^_^


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jan 18, 2008)

kpmsivachand said:


> Third Man Getting 600+



is it.... i think its first slip who caught symonds not third man...

neway.... my heartiest congrats on this colossal feat..... kumble's a true champion...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 18, 2008)

CINTEL ENTRINO said:


> is it.... i think its first slip who caught symonds not third man...
> 
> neway.... my heartiest congrats on this colossal feat..... kumble's a true champion...


 
I think he is referring to the 3rd man after Warne and Murli to cross 600.


----------



## kpmsivachand (Jan 18, 2008)

CINTEL ENTRINO said:


> is it.... i think its first slip who caught symonds not third man...
> 
> neway.... my heartiest congrats on this colossal feat..... kumble's a true champion...


 
I am referring the third man getting the 600+ wickets in test( After Murali and Warne)


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 18, 2008)

I think Cintel Entrino is a strong contender for the NOTW award


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 18, 2008)

Congrats Anil*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12a.gif
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42a.gif


----------



## nvidia (Jan 18, 2008)

^^@Vaibhavtek, Please stop copying posts. Thats the exact same thing that i wrote.(refer post #2)
This is not the first time i've seen you do this...
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=78163
See post #6 and yours (#10)*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/18a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/18a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/s10.gif


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 18, 2008)

^^ i just do this because my writting and ur match i was also going to write the same thing thats why i had done so.

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10a.gif

Nice combination of smilies u have inserted.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 18, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/76.gif^^What do you say about the other thread?*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/08a.gif


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 18, 2008)

in other thread i use the same thing to see usage.


----------



## utsav (Jan 18, 2008)

He is copy pasting 2 much and i suspect he wanna get banned


----------



## nvidia (Jan 18, 2008)

^^I agree with you Utsav.
If you have to say anything you can type it or if somebody else has said so, then dont post.
* Dont post in this forum if you want to increase your post count. Just think about it. *You get nothing by just increasing your post count.  Nobody is going to make you a mod if you have too many posts.
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12a.gif

*


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 18, 2008)

u are taking it other way.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 18, 2008)

^^The other way?


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 18, 2008)

^^ suppose i have to *say that this tutorial is a good one* and someone already had written *nice 1 *and if i reply the thread with *nice 1 *is i have copy-pasted.

Just think *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/105.gif


----------



## nvidia (Jan 18, 2008)

^^Thats obviously not like copy pasting.
You copy and paste the exact same contents like the smilies used and if the text formatting is also the same, that is called copy pasting.

I guess we are going a little offtopic. Just do not copy paste others replies from next time.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 18, 2008)

ok


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 18, 2008)

SOMETHING MUST BE DONE FOR Vaibhavtek
this is third time i think :
see post number 4 and 17


----------



## nvidia (Jan 18, 2008)

^^Its post #2 and 17 not 4 and 17.
See my post in the first page [post no. 18] I have mentioned other places where he has done the same.


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jan 18, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> I think Cintel Entrino is a strong contender for the NOTW award



Yup... man why not NOTY award ....  
even i know that he's the 3rd bowler to cross 600 wickets ....
was just kidding man.... have u got a sense of humour....  

i think u should surely win the NSoH award of all time...


----------



## maxmk (Jan 18, 2008)

Congratulations Kumble


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 19, 2008)

CINTEL ENTRINO said:


> Yup... man why not NOTY award ....


Lol you are nothing compared to our mighty champ,the noobgod himself(see below)
Btw. whats NSOH?


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jan 19, 2008)

^^
NSoH means "No Sense Of Humour".
and i am not competing for any award .... this is a Tech forum,
Mr. vimal mehrotra.


----------

